# what is EDGE/GPRS-only coverage?



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,
This is my 2nd post. Hopefully in the right corner of the forum.
What is exactly EDGE/GPRS-only coverage? I am currently in Dominica (school) and the only coverage that I can get is the one that I mentioned above. I am going to the states in the next month and I will pick up my Kindle 3 WiFi +3G. I am hoping that I will be able to access internet in Dominica on a nice black beach with a bottle of rum and a book + kindle. 
Matt


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Short answer: Slow.

Way, way, way smaller bandwidth than 3G.


----------



## mattbiernat (Aug 5, 2010)

well thats fine as long as i can stay connected.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Book files are small, it shouldn't matter that much.


----------



## J Shevaleere (Aug 10, 2010)

It usually takes a max of a couple of minutes for me to download even the largest books on EDGE so you should be fine. However if you use your Kindle for web browsing at all you'll notice a pretty drastic difference there.


----------



## stormmaster (Jun 12, 2010)

One more thing, in addition to the slower speed: EDGE/GPRS will drain your battery faster than with 3G. You may wish to turn off wireless when not actively using it.


----------

